# Light Wheelset - Best "Value"??



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

I'm looking into a new road bike that will be used for training/racing. I am trying to decide on a possible new wheelset. Looking for the best value light wheelset (I am 185 lbs).
Mike G has his:
SpeedCific Niobium 30 - Front 700C Road Wheel (655g 24 spoke)
SpeedCific Niobium 30 - Rear 700C Road Wheel (895g 28 spoke)
$390 shipped
I have had Mike build several wheels for me and like his quality, also using the SpeedCific hubs on my cross bike with no problems.

Any other suggestions or wheels to look at?.....Mike uses the Niobium30 rim which is a30mm "aero rim" which is around 455 grams. Would it be better to stick with the heaver 30mm aero rim or try to find a rim a bit lighter but possibly a little less aero?
I was thinking of "trying" to get a set under 1500 grams, but not a race day only set.

KMan


----------



## SEK82089 (Dec 19, 2004)

If you are looking for under 1500g and can build your own wheels i think you should check out Nimble. There wheel set is around $1000 but they sell there 340g(tubular) rim for $290. If you put a nice set of hubs on them you will be fine. They also are stong and come in different spoke amounts. Check them out at nimble.net and just take a look or give them a call. I hope you find what your looking for.


----------



## blueman (Apr 20, 2005)

i have a set of 28 front and rear that mike built with DT Swiss rims/speedcific hubs. great stuff, i love 'em. they weigh in at 1470, so nice and light but not too crazy for fast training wheels. one more option you might want to consider if you ditch the aero preference and will save you 40 bucks i think. 

lemme know if you come up with a better wheel idea than the niobiums or post a review if you get the niobiums. i've been keeping my eye on them for a while...


----------



## weiwentg (Feb 3, 2004)

KMan said:


> I'm looking into a new road bike that will be used for training/racing. I am trying to decide on a possible new wheelset. Looking for the best value light wheelset (I am 185 lbs).
> Mike G has his:
> SpeedCific Niobium 30 - Front 700C Road Wheel (655g 24 spoke)
> SpeedCific Niobium 30 - Rear 700C Road Wheel (895g 28 spoke)
> ...


consider asking him to use a DT Swiss rear hub, which I think is around 40g lighter than his Speedcific hub (but more $$). they definitely make those in 28h drilling. my wheels have 24, and I'm not sure that they make those, but I didn't think to check with Mike. and any, aero trumps light weight, so stick with the 30mm rims.


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

*Hey KMan*

You still have that nice blue RacerX, and did you end up covering your costs on the Nokian tire deal? Thanks again by the way.
I don't think you could go wrong with the wheel set you've mentioned and there's always the option of picking up a decent set in the RBR Classifieds or eBay. 
Scott


----------



## KMan (Feb 3, 2004)

*Scott...*

That Blue Racer X is long gone....has since been replaced by a Gold Racer X, Silver Racer X100 and now Turner Flux.
Yes I made out fine on the Nokian Deal, my object is to not loose money and to get a tires for myself.

KMan



oliverpete said:


> You still have that nice blue RacerX, and did you end up covering your costs on the Nokian tire deal? Thanks again by the way.
> I don't think you could go wrong with the wheel set you've mentioned and there's always the option of picking up a decent set in the RBR Classifieds or eBay.
> Scott


----------



## arthurmcw (Jun 9, 2004)

Check out the Topolino Revelation C-19 Wheelset. They sell for $899 and they weigh 1390 grams. Check them out at www.wisecyclebuys.com


----------



## oliverpete (Sep 14, 2002)

KMan said:


> That Blue Racer X is long gone....has since been replaced by a Gold Racer X, Silver Racer X100 and now Turner Flux.
> Yes I made out fine on the Nokian Deal, my object is to not loose money and to get a tires for myself.
> 
> KMan


Looks like we're both riding Gold Racer X's. I just picked up a new Allez Comp and changed out the Mavic Equipe's for a set of American Classic Sprint 350's. They're an awesome wheelset and came in at 1278 grams on my scale. Luckily my LBS gaave me a great deal. You might want to check those out.
Scott


----------

